# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > गर्भावस्‍था >  गर्भ धारण

## pkpasi

गुरु जी मेरी एक महिला मित्र है जिसकी आयु लगभग  35 वर्ष है और वो गर्भ धारण करना चाहती है किनतू उसे मासिक ही नही आती

----------


## xman

> गुरु जी मेरी एक महिला मित्र है जिसकी आयु लगभग  35 वर्ष है और वो गर्भ धारण करना चाहती है किनतू उसे मासिक ही नही आती


इस विज्ञानं के युग में सभी कुछ संभव है मित्र |
कुछ प्रतीक्षा करें मित्र | विस्तार से इस टॉपिक पर सभी प्रकार की चर्चा की जाएगी |
इतने आप अभी चल रहे विषयों पर ज्ञानार्जन करें |
धन्यवाद |

----------

